# Annesly Hall, lodge and Church



## crashmatt (Apr 13, 2008)

So on my way to Annesley Colliery I saw some ruins lurking at the side of the road.





A quick U turn and I was parked up ready to investigate.

There's not a lot of much interest in the Church, the walls are mostly intact and the roof is gone. But wandering outside into the graveyard...





Ooh, look what I can see.









I wandered briefly through here, didn't take any shots, as this caught my eye...





There is a more modern wing attached to the north side of the building. This hasn't survived anywhere near as well.





There's this odd thing on the wall, which looks something like a sundial.





Most of the building is well secured, but I found an access point. So I went inside.





And then I found out that the building is alarmed. It was very loud. So I left quickly


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

Blimey! Loads to see there. Will you be going back to look at some of the other buildings? I'd love to see more photos of this site if you do. I do love that old church ruin and graveyard. Excellent stuff!


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 14, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey! Loads to see there. Will you be going back to look at some of the other buildings? I'd love to see more photos of this site if you do. I do love that old church ruin and graveyard. Excellent stuff!



I'll probably call in and take another look at the gatehouse next time I'm passing. That wasn't alarmed, and look at the newer wing. Not much point in going back into the main building, unless you know how to foil the PIRs


----------



## King Al (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent find, glad you turned around


----------



## Alley (Apr 15, 2008)

Visited last year, lovely building. Didn't go in cos of the alarms 







Definitely a sundial


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 15, 2008)

crashmatt said:


> And then I found out that the building is alarmed. It was very loud. So I left quickly



Lol, I hate it when that happens. Nice looking place.

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent pics both of you. It's not too far away from me, keep wanting to visit it, but there's a caretaker who lives onsite as well.

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a real beauty that building. Reminds me of Ravensworth castle in Tyneside. The gravestone shot is excellent. Its good to be able to see photos from these kind of places as some urbex forums dont like this kinda thing, which is a shame!


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 16, 2008)

What a brill find.  Nice photos and good to see it being "allowed" on this forum. I know of many places which I simply passed by and didn't record because I thought no-one would appreciate them!! Think I have some catching up to do now!


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 16, 2008)

nice pics mate, i work at underwood which is not too far away.
some one i work with went on a guided 'ghost walk' here, he's into that kind of thing, showed me his pictures of the inside, complete with 'orbs', (or maybe rainspots/dust on lens, who knows what present!) 
does seem a very atmospheric place though, the only time i've been near there was in winter when it was getting dark and i was glad to get back in the car!


----------



## Locksley (Jul 23, 2008)

It's a fantastic place, me and a few of my mates went on a guided ghost tour with Richard Felix (of Most Haunted) last year, and actually spent the night there. Creepy to say the least. It was a favourite haunt of Lord Byron who fell in love with (I think) Lady Chaworth who lived there. Around the back, in the garden is a small hut, the door of which was used as a target for Byron's duelling pistols. There are still indents in the stone around it where the shot hit. That door is now in the British Museum. If you ever get chace to go on one of them hunts, its well worth it. Its £15 a head for a short tour, but if you pay £30 you can stay the night. It really was fascinating, we got to go down into the cellar, which actually has a blocked up doorway reputed to be a tunnel. No-one knows where it leads, and according to various mediums it houses something evil, so I wouldn't want to be the one to open it up. We also went into the graveyard and derelict church, and then got lost in the haunted wood at about 3:30am. Then it rained. But yeah, it was great.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting info there, Locksley. didn't know about the lord byron connection


----------

